# Thermal Compound-CPU&GPU On Xbox 360



## katiekate (May 25, 2010)

I'm new here, so hopefully a posted this in the right catagory.


I am trying to fix my Xbox 360 from the 3 red rings. I have fixed it before but it only lasted a week but that was because I used the wrong thermal compound. Didn't know it until I had already bought a new one, anyways this one broke also BUT when I opened it and got to the CPU and GPU the Thermal compund that was on there was every where around the CPU and the GPU. I got it off the best I could with out doing damage but there was still some there, didn't think much about it and I continued on using Dynex Silver Thermal Compound. It came out white so I already had the feeling it wasn't going to work but I tried any ways with no avail. So this time I got Artic Silver 5 but as I was cleaning off the old stuff I noticed the old original thermal compound again on the surrounding circuits things that I hadn't gotten off. So I guess my question is will the old thermal compound that is on the circuits things effect the whole system working or not at all??? What can I do to get it off?? Or any other solution?? I already tried using 70% Isopropyl Alcohol with cotton swabs. Sorry about the lengthy explanation but I wanted to include all info.

Thanks in advance! =D


----------



## sickcars (Jan 18, 2007)

Having some thermal compound on and around the cpu/gpu would not stop your 360 from working. Chances are it just won't work now and the proper way to fix it is to reflow the chips & get rid of the x-clamps.

Anyways this is the product you want to properly and safely remove old thermal paste, I use it all the time on my own and client computers when needed.

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=18558&vpn=ACN-60ML&manufacture=Arctic Silver

You should be able to find it cheaper from other places & ncix.com allows you to price match.


----------



## katiekate (May 25, 2010)

sickcars said:


> Having some thermal compound on and around the cpu/gpu would not stop your 360 from working. Chances are it just won't work now and the proper way to fix it is to reflow the chips & get rid of the x-clamps.
> 
> Anyways this is the product you want to properly and safely remove old thermal paste, I use it all the time on my own and client computers when needed.
> 
> ...


Thank-you but, 
I have more questions...
Ok... What is reflowing the chips?? and What would be the reason of getting rid of the X-clamps??


----------



## sickcars (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

I'm not 100% sure about what reflow is because I haven ever done it myself but had it done on an old xbox. Basically its where they heat up the cpu & gpu really hot to where the solder points on those chips will flow towards where the connection has been broken, which is why it does not work.

Now as for the x-clamps, they are one of the main reasons as to why your xbox messes up and gets the 3 RROD. When the xbox heats up and cools down those x-clamps dont support the motherboard properly and put to much pressure on the gpu/cpu sockets which causes it to break the connection on them.


----------



## katiekate (May 25, 2010)

sickcars said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not 100% sure about what reflow is because I haven ever done it myself but had it done on an old xbox. Basically its where they heat up the cpu & gpu really hot to where the solder points on those chips will flow towards where the connection has been broken, which is why it does not work.
> 
> Now as for the x-clamps, they are one of the main reasons as to why your xbox messes up and gets the 3 RROD. When the xbox heats up and cools down those x-clamps dont support the motherboard properly and put to much pressure on the gpu/cpu sockets which causes it to break the connection on them.


Ok on my old xbox 360 that I fixed and lasted for a week. I heated up the CPU, GPU, Ram, and the South Bridge with a heat gun on both sides of the board. Is that reflowing it??

and as for the X-clamps how would I get rid of them?? What would I need to do??


----------



## sickcars (Jan 18, 2007)

Yup thats pretty much it to a point.. depends on how hot it gets and i think your supposed to put weight on the cpu & gpu or at least thats how the guy did it for mine.

you can buy kits on ebay which is basically new screws washers etc that replace the x-clams and use regular bolts and screws that will support the mb better.


----------



## katiekate (May 25, 2010)

sickcars said:


> Yup thats pretty much it to a point.. depends on how hot it gets and i think your supposed to put weight on the cpu & gpu or at least thats how the guy did it for mine.
> 
> you can buy kits on ebay which is basically new screws washers etc that replace the x-clams and use regular bolts and screws that will support the mb better.


It got pretty hot because I accidently burned the crud out of my finger. 
and I had the heat gun on high.

Well I tried the bolt and washer thing before but maybe I did it wrong. I'll try it again though.

Thanks for all the info I really appreciate it!


----------



## sickcars (Jan 18, 2007)

np,

Im sure if you got a a forum that talks about xbox repair you could get more info about how to do it. I only know the basics since I can't bother to do it myself rather pay a guy i know to do it and i'll stick to computers which is what I know best. =)


----------



## katiekate (May 25, 2010)

sickcars said:


> np,
> 
> Im sure if you got a a forum that talks about xbox repair you could get more info about how to do it. I only know the basics since I can't bother to do it myself rather pay a guy i know to do it and i'll stick to computers which is what I know best. =)


The forums I have found for Xbox 360 always tell me to send it to Microsoft. I don't want to do that.
Well if I ever have a computer problem I'll keep you mind. lol =D


----------



## sickcars (Jan 18, 2007)

Well there should be forums to do with xbox modding and repair where the guys should give you an idea on how to fix it. Same with you tube you could probably find videos about it there.

Good luck


----------



## vvhitecrow (Dec 18, 2007)

do not reflow your system and do not replace x-clamps unless you have no other option, it rarely lasts longer than 2 weeks after that. best thing to use to get the old thermal off is 90% rubbing alcohol and que tips, takes it right off and wont damage the board. make sure you only put the artic silver on the chips and not on the board or it will red ring also. make sure both fans are spinning before you put the case back together. if it still red rings after that, let it sit for 20 min turned on so it will heat up and then turn it off for 20 min and let it cool. This will sometimes heat up the compound and make a better connection the the heat sync, good luck


----------

